# Monark springer



## higgens (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## 10~18kustoms (Oct 9, 2022)

I'll start it off. $60


----------



## higgens (Oct 9, 2022)

Close but ND


----------



## westwildcats (Oct 10, 2022)

Will $75 get it bought?


----------



## higgens (Oct 10, 2022)

No deal


----------

